# Flying a dog from UK to Alicante



## miklin

Hi
We have to fly our dog to Alicante and I have heard some horror stories of the treatment they get in transit. Has anyone done this recently and if so what is the best way to do it
Much appreciated - Linda


----------



## jojo

We flew ours two years ago. It went without incident. We flew with BA who are one of the only airlines who take pets. We actually went thru a pet carrying company called "air Supply" and they arranged it, did all the paperwork etc. All we had to do was make sure the dogs passports were up to date and get a "fit to travel" certificate 48 hours before the flight. We had to take the dogs to the cargo area four hours before the flight, the paperwork had all been done and their crates were there waiting for them. That was the hard bit, putting them in there and saying good bye.

At the other end (malaga) we picked them up from the Cargo area. They brought them round to where we were waiting on a forklift truck! I guess it wasnt a fun time for them, but there were no problems and they were certainly pleased to see us!

Jo xxx


----------



## zilly

I've flown several cats out to Spain-and like Jo have had no problems atall with their transit. Lx


----------



## Warren D

I want to fly a parrot from London to Ibiza. What is the best route it should take?


----------



## jojo

Warren D said:


> I want to fly a parrot from London to Ibiza. What is the best route it should take?


 Ask it!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn

We had our cats brought over by van. The cost worked out half that of having them flown over, and I have to say, they arrived safely.


----------



## miklin

jojo said:


> We flew ours two years ago. It went without incident. We flew with BA who are one of the only airlines who take pets. We actually went thru a pet carrying company called "air Supply" and they arranged it, did all the paperwork etc. All we had to do was make sure the dogs passports were up to date and get a "fit to travel" certificate 48 hours before the flight. We had to take the dogs to the cargo area four hours before the flight, the paperwork had all been done and their crates were there waiting for them. That was the hard bit, putting them in there and saying good bye.
> 
> At the other end (malaga) we picked them up from the Cargo area. They brought them round to where we were waiting on a forklift truck! I guess it wasnt a fun time for them, but there were no problems and they were certainly pleased to see us!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for that


----------



## Irishgirl

Hi there, just wondering what do you have to do to get a pets passport? Is it expensive and does it take long??

Thanks
Ni


----------



## littleredrooster

Warren D said:


> I want to fly a parrot from London to Ibiza. What is the best route it should take?


Recomend you buy it a pigeon for company to fly the most direct route.

On the other hand you could fly it by BA which might involve an expensive overnight stop in Hong Kong or Sydney.....


----------



## littleredrooster

Irishgirl said:


> Hi there, just wondering what do you have to do to get a pets passport? Is it expensive and does it take long??
> 
> Thanks
> Ni


You don't say what the pet is,...however first step is go to a govt approved vet get it chipped and apply for the passport which shouldn't take too long or be very expensive.
If its a dog it should be chipped anyway according to Spanish law regardless if its going to travel or not.
Next step for a mut is rabies jab and waiting for blood tests.
After that depending on what sort of critter it is and where it is going there could be a variety of jabs and meds..the UK entry being the strictest in Europe.
For a pet coming from or going to the UK check on the DEFRA pets site to get the finer details of whats required,however if you are travelling, the various treatment costs can mount up.
I dont know if there are equivalent sites to DEFRA in Spain or Ireland,if not the Spanish vets generally have all the info you need.


----------



## dunmovin

Inbound (uk to spain) there is no problem. However it is a good idea to get the pet passport and micro chip doen before you come out, as this will make things easier if you decide to take the animal back if things don't work out. In Valencia region you MUST have pet passort for dogs of any size or breed . Average cost to get this heren is about 60 euros


----------



## jojo

dunmovin said:


> Inbound (uk to spain) there is no problem. However it is a good idea to get the pet passport and micro chip doen before you come out, as this will make things easier if you decide to take the animal back if things don't work out. In Valencia region you MUST have pet passort for dogs of any size or breed . Average cost to get this heren is about 60 euros


The dog also has to not only have a rabies jab, but you have to have a blood test six weeks later to make sure its been effective AND THEN, you have to wait six months before you can travel back to the UK! Any less than 6 months (even hours less) and you cant enter the UK!! This is only then valid for a year!

Jo xxx


----------

